# Hawaii Five-0



## mkenc (Oct 19, 2010)

Has anyone seen the show? I think it's pretty good and getting better. The Cruze looks great in the show! Monday 11/22 has a great pull up shot at the dock. Whatdya think?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

what channel/website is this on? never heard of it


----------



## MikeyCruze (Oct 28, 2010)

Its a CBS show. Have watched a few episodes and it is fairly entertaining.


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

I'll search youtube.


----------



## montana (Nov 12, 2010)

Jed09 said:


> I'll search youtube.


i tried already, no luck!


never watched this show before, but it seems interesting


----------



## Jed09 (Oct 27, 2010)

montana said:


> i tried already, no luck!
> 
> 
> never watched this show before, but it seems interesting


Yeah, no luck here either. From youtube to dailymotion.

I'll check to see what site offers watchbacks for that show.


----------



## lostjuan (Jan 21, 2011)

The cruze is on Hawaii five-O. Never would have guessed.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

if you go online go to cbs.com and iam sure you can watch episodes online. the show was brought back .it was run from 1968till 1982 i remember it as i was growing up my parents always watched it . and yes there are some great shots of the cruze and camaro both what a great way to for people to see the new cruze


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...back in the late 1960's, _some_ Hawaii cops drove Dodge Chargers with Hemi engines and used "*blue*" gumball flashing lights!

...what would "Dan-0" say?


----------



## SingBam (Jan 11, 2011)

Dan-O would say "Yes Sir"...after Steve says "Bookum Dan-O".


----------



## JB2K (Feb 13, 2011)

Jed09 said:


> Yeah, no luck here either. From youtube to dailymotion.
> 
> I'll check to see what site offers watchbacks for that show.


This website will get you Hawaii Five-0 on the web.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

One of the reasons I bought the CRUZE in 2014 after losing my Sonata in a catastrophic Semi accident was because of the 2011 Chevy Blitz on Hawaii 5 0. Danno drove the new Camaro and Steve drove a Mustang. Car sponsorship are not new to Network TV. Bewitched featured only Chevy Cars and ran this in earlier episode openings.


----------



## karmatourer (Jul 6, 2018)

Off topic.How about the new Magnum P.I.? It's referred to as MMPI,Mexican Magnum P.I.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Car sponsorship are not new to Network TV.


True. I think many, if not most series show cars only from one major manufacturer. As pointed out, the original 5-0 was Ford/Lincoln.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The chick in that show though. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

